# Software Update for 211 & 622



## cato47 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello:

I was told by DishNetwork's executive team, that a new software download will be coming out 10/06/06 for several different receivers including the 211 & 622. Sorry if this is old news, I didn't feel like reading all of the posts for the past couple of months.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

Gee, I hope it is sooner than that. Since the 2.68 release, tnthd does not synch up on my 211. It was great on the prior release. It is really strange because it is only this one station. Everything else works great. Anyone else have problems with only tnthd?


----------



## esteps (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh yes, that is always my problem channel.
esteps



mabrandt said:


> Gee, I hope it is sooner than that. Since the 2.68 release, tnthd does not synch up on my 211. It was great on the prior release. It is really strange because it is only this one station. Everything else works great. Anyone else have problems with only tnthd?


----------

